# Thoughts on Suesse



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is are few shots of Suesse at 8 1/2 months old.
I can try to get get some better shots, she is not too thrilled about getting her picture taken.

Head Shot her eyes are brown why they come out blue I don't know










2 Bad attempts at a stack.


















Sitting 










Thanks


----------



## greg dejanes (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks like she would be a fast and agile worker. I assume she is from working lines. Sables are good! lol.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't say too much structure-wise, but she looks pretty nervous in all the pics.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I saw that, too. Poor gal! Is she a liver sable? The black areas just don't look black. I love that blue eye effect, however it happened. 

She is down in the pasterns, very long hocks, could use a wee more angulation in the rear, shoulder is straighter than I'd like, she looks to have a very deep chest, rear feet look nice and firm but the front feet do not and they're flat, it's hard to judge her back/rear because she's so tucked under, same with her head. I like how her ears are sized- they aren't huge and are actually a perfect size. She does look a little long in body, I think in the loin. She probably could lose a couple pounds and exchange that for a lot more muscle, then she'd look a lot better. She looks to be more of an American pet line than a working line, but maybe working line is recent in her history. 

I hope she's not so nervous all the time! Poor gal. Give her lots of scritches for posing!


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

Shes a pretty girl. Why is her tail between her legs? Nice coat though.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

No she is not nervous all the time. Figured out she doesn't care for the high pitch noise the camera makes. Ya think a 8 month old puppy needs to lose weight? Guess it must be the angle or the fact that my camera isn't that great cuz she is far from over weight.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Not overweight, more like "trade for muscle." I think she'd look a lot better after some muscle toning. That can dramatically improve appearances in any dog, and of course has a great health benefit. But I do agree with you, she is NOT overweight. I worded my post incorrectly and should have simply said "more muscle."


----------

